# Surrogacy UK Details



## Anthony Reid

I met up with Carole from Surrogacy UK a couple of days ago - and she gave me a fantastic guide that I am sure will be usefull for anyone considering surrogacy.

Apparently the guide is available from there website for free download, but I can find it at the moment.

Here is the website : = http://www.surrogacyuk.org

If anyone can find the download link please let us know!

Take Care,
Tony


----------



## EJJB

Hi Tony,
The Surrogacyuk Guide to Surrogacy can be found under the membership section of their website and you can download it from there.
EJJB
x


----------



## **Tashja**

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/formuser.htm

Here !!

Thanx EJJB !!!

T xx

/links


----------



## NICANDASH

hello this is my first time here.
me and my partner have been trying for a baby for over a year now and nothing has happend so we are thinking about surrogacy


----------



## **Tashja**

Welcome Nic and Ash

Have you had your own IVF or any investigations done ??

It might be a bit much to dash in to surrogacy when you might be able to have a baby of your own.  

T xx


----------



## wannabeeamummy

Has anyone else had trouble logging on to SUK member site over the last 2 days? Or is it just me, perhaps they have kicked me off for some reason, who knows. Havnt done anything, so wouldnt have thought so!!! Weird.


----------



## **Tashja**

I have not been able to get on for a while.

I just assumed I wasn't a member anymore 

T xx


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi Pippa and Tashja

Have you tried to get in touch with Jo through the website to ask if you could be reinstated - you get kicked out if you dont post anything for a while.

I took your advice Pippa and joined here too.  There is certainly useful information here too.

Sabreena


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi Sabreena !!!!

Great to see you her.

Hows it going ?? I think Angie is calling tonight so I will tell her I have seen you on here !!

T xx


----------



## wannabeeamummy

i Guys, I have been posting, just the odd funny, or whatever, but something every week. Someone asked me a couple of days ago if I was going to go gold, and I didnt answer to that, so then I couldnt log in anymore. Im not too bothered, cos as you say Sabtreena, the girls on here are really nice and friendly here too, and a lot of them are from SUK as well. I am not looking for a surrogate, just a bit of advice and cheering up now and agin, till I sort out my life, and have something to say, and I find all the ladies such a good crowd, and nice to talk to that is the only reason I stay on the boards at SUK, and perhaps I can help someone along the way too, with a bit of advice. I liked to see how all my friends were getting on too.
Tashja, I thought you were a gold surro, with SUK, they cannot kick you off if you are, and I am sure you have posted recently. Oh well LOL. I think the polite, and adult  thing to have done, would have to email me and tell me that I couldnt go on the boards anymore, and why, but hey school playground time again.


----------



## wannabeeamummy

Update on that, they have emailed me and told me why, 2 and 2 cannot possibly make 4, it has to equal 5. Simple explanations are not possible, there always has to be an ulterior motive, even when it doesnt make sense.


----------



## EJJB

Tashja, your profile is still accessible on SUK, so why not try and post.
If it doesn't work it's because you have been inactive, so e-mail Jo and she will reinstate you.
You would only be barred from the boards if you had broken the board rules.
EJJB
  x


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi Tashja

Say Hi to Angie for me.

I am here looking for info on IVF cycling but thought I would pop in and say HI!

I have started a frozen cycle and will hopefully do a fresh transfer in the near future.

Love Sabreena


----------



## **Tashja**

EJJB said:


> Tashja, your profile is still accessible on SUK, so why not try and post.
> If it doesn't work it's because you have been inactive, so e-mail Jo and she will reinstate you.
> You would only be barred from the boards if you had broken the board rules.
> EJJB
> x


Ohhhh I don't do rule breaking !!! 
i think it is because I was inactive for a while well the move happened (or not as the case was !!)



Fruitbat24 said:


> Hi Tashja
> 
> Say Hi to Angie for me.
> 
> I am here looking for info on IVF cycling but thought I would pop in and say HI!
> 
> I have started a frozen cycle and will hopefully do a fresh transfer in the near future.
> 
> Love Sabreena


I have said Hi to her for you.

I will pass her your email cause she has lost it and has a load of news to tell you.

Love to you both

T xx


----------



## julieh

Hi how did you find surrogacy UK in terms of timescales ? we worked with ****************** a uk company and we are now pregnant with Twins ( scary i know ) in less than six months .

Julie


----------



## leo

Hi Julie
never heard of this 'company', tried to find it , but no good.
Congrat's on your pregnancy all the best.

Lynne x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

julie do you have their link?
Lx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Julie,
SUK is not a company it is a surrogacy organisation which provides information and support to it's members. It does not match people with surrogates as this is illegal in the UK. Therefore there is no time scale.
We met and became friends with a lovely women through them, and she was our surrogate.
Our daughter is now 1. We waited three and a half years to have  her, but she is well worth the wait, and we are still friends with our surrogate.
EJJB
  x


----------



## mandy_1986

hi my name is mandy &my partner is called martin, this is our  first time on here, i was advised by my fertility clinic to come on here, because @ the age of 14 i was told by my childhood speacalist that i had a small part of my womb left due to other implacations i was born with and so they said it may not grow @ that time they couldnt be sure so @ the age of 16 i was refered to a gynaecologist as i had not had ne periods and to see what he could do so i had an operation 2 yrs ago (2006) and during the operation they descovered that i had no womb and i was devastated to find that most of my life i was told that i had a small part left well ne ways i told my partner who i had been with for 2years at the time he was upset but has stuck by me and said that he doesnt mind,but the good news is that i produce my own eggs, 'but what happens to them if ur not having a period i hear u say' well thats what i said and apparently my body recycles them.
so now we r looking down the surrogacy line and to see how it all works im only 21 and my partner martin is 23 we dont want kids just yet but with in the next 2-3 years, so if ne one has ne good tips or nows ne good web sites please email them to me.


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi Mandy

By the sounds of it you may have MRKH ( Mayer Rokitansky Kuster Hauser Syndrome).  The place most of us go to get diagnosed is Queen Charlottes Hospital.  

I have the same condition and am trying for a baby right now - so there is hope!  There is a  girl on Surrogacy UK with our condition with a child already.

PM me if you want to ask questions.


----------



## OD2

Hi Mandy,

I've got MRKH too, and remember how hard it is to receive the diagnosis - I'd recommend that you try to get yourself a referral to Queen Charlotte's - they have loads of information and run support groups and they're really nice people too. You can have counselling there as well to help you to understand the implications of your diagnosis. There's loads more information here: http://www.mrkh.org.uk/

Anyway, as Fruitbat (bat being the operative word ) says, there are MRKH women out there who have had babies through surrogacy - I met our surrogate through SUK and we're trying at the moment. I'm hoping to be one of them!

Fx

/links


----------



## mandy_1986

hi thanks for the web site i have looked at it with my mum and it sounds like i have a few of the other things that comes with mrkh thanks could u help with were i can find suggagtes on the suk website


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi Mandy

Contact Julie Quek and try and get your GP to refer you there to get your diagnosis sorted out properly.  Tell your GP that they are a national centre so they will not need PCT funding.  That means its free for your GP to send you there.

The SUK website works to give information on Surrogacy.  You can download their guide to surrogacy.  To chat to other people going through surrogacy you have to join the message boards.  The message boards acts like a support group for people going through surrogacy.  Bear in mind it is illegal to advertise for a surrogate mum.  The key thing is to use the board and the meetings to get as much information as you can on surrogacy and see if it is something you can deal with.  People are very friendly there so don't feel afaid to ask any questions you may have.

Good luck with your hunt for information.


----------



## cherryapple

I would love to find out more about ******************. Can anyone help.? We are experiencing secondary fertility and have a child who is just desperate for a sibling. Us too. We are trying to find out the best way forward. At the moment we have decided to go to the states for a donor. Sadly i have been told that it is too dangerous for me to have another child and would love to find information about surrogacy as soon as possible. Is there anyone who has experience of this?

Thanks


----------



## cherryapple

Can i ask about ******************? we are planning to go to the US for an egg donor and i cannot carry a baby very sadly. Are they an organisation like Cots ?

thanks


----------



## unlucky

Hie every body on this jouirney,
Let us interduce r self first , me and my couple have been trying to concieve for 8 years with no success.
we have tried 3 failed iuis in the uk and 1 fail ivf in oslo norway as my husband is from norway. know we r thinking of surrogacy
i dont know if its too early . but a good option as we dont know if r next 2 tries for ivf will succeed or not. But there is a qustion that is bothering me wether i can do surrogacy in the uk. because i live in oslo norway with my husband he is a norwegian citizen and am a brittish, will this effect i right. surrogacy is band where we will so we cant do it hear. but will this be a problem if we consider surrogacy in ther uk and bring the angel back.pleas any opinions will be great full . 

lotts of  baby dust


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Natalie the FF lawyer has commented on couples who reside out of the UK and surrogacy, have you found a surrogate mother yet?  

Good Luck
L x


----------



## surromumfife

Hi there I am a member of SUK and think they are such a fab organisation, I couldnt have embarked on surrogacy without their support.  I am a surrogate mum to be, hoping to start treatment in May time with my lovely IPs who I met through SUK!  I have had fantastic support!

CK xxx


----------



## nikkistar

hi i am 26 years old i have a five year old son and have been ttc for 3 years after having some tests done they found that i had blocked fallopian tubes and low amh and said that i would have a lower than average chance of ivf working. my husband also has slow motility semen results. i am desperate for another child though do you think we would be accepted for surrogacy


----------



## crownmum

Hi 

So sorry to hear of your fertility problems.

You have a couple of options open to you. You could have a cycle of IVF yourself. If the response is poor, you could consider egg donation/IVF. 

Surrogacy is certainly an option for you in the future should you be unsuccessful in the other treatments.

There are 2 types of surrogacy, straight/traditional surrogacy where the surrogate conceives via artificial insemination with her own egg. For this to have a good chance of working the sperm count should be of good quality.

Host surrogacy is where the surrogate carries the couples embryos. If you are unable to prouduce your own eggs then you can consider trying to find an egg donor. 

Good luck in your journey.


----------



## debbie77

hi first time here my husband and I are looking for a surrogate mummy


----------



## DCS

Hello,


My husband & I have  been on a long 13 year journey and we were very lucky to get pregnant 3 years ago, but I lost our first baby boy at 21 weeks. We then continued on our journey with IVF and last year we got pregnant with twins a little girl and a little boy. We lost them at 24 weeks. I am 45 soon and I know that I am unable to go through the process knowing that I cannot carry to full term for whatever reason ( I do not know). We would like to look into surrogacy - please can anybody tell me where to start. 
Thank you. x


----------



## nikkistar

dcs i am so sorry to hear of your loss i looked on cots have you tried them x


----------



## DCS

Thank you - I will take a look and contact them, would they be the best people to approach?


----------



## nikkistar

dcs hi honey how did you get on with cots x x or suk i hear are good so sorry to read your story its such a cruel world at times x


----------



## DCS

Hello,


I have looked into both COTS and SUK - should I join both of them or one ? I am 45 - would it be difficult for me to find a surrogate at my age? x


----------



## lillabet

We are with SUK - though my username is different there. 

Suk involves chatting on the boards , going to socials, meeting people. Youngest bubbly IP's do tend to be snapped up early as they have more in common with the surro's in their 20's and 30's. Most of all it is on personality and clicking with a surrogate. A lot of ip's in SUK are over 40 too .The ethos is that you build a relationship with your surrogate and their family and remain friends afterwards. 

C.O.T.S is the larger original organisation. I have heard it can be quicker for you to meet someone but can be more stressful at your  initial meeting with the surro - I do not know for sure. 

They used to be mutually exclusive having to choose which you are most comfy with. May be a little more relaxed recently. not sure.


----------



## sazzasarah

Hey Lillabet, that's a really useful post.  We are just starting with Surrogacy UK - just filled the forms in now!!! exciting but also scary.

We're really worried about being 'bubbly' enough - we try, and we are quite nice and fun   but it's quite a pressure not quite knowing how best to come across! 

hopefully there'll be lots of friendly people there who know how it feels...!

Anyone else just starting with SUK and want to share experiences? IPs or surros?

Love Sarah and James


----------



## MandyPandy

LOL!  Trying to join the SUK forum and can't get past their anti spam filter so I give up.  What a shame.


----------



## Beachy

Can I ask after the initial cost if joining SUK, how much does it cost to attend all the socials etc? And where do they tend to be? just trying to take a healthy look at finances and see how much everything might cost


----------



## julieglyde

Hey all, it's my first post on here, wanting to find out if surrogacy is ever affordable or if it's always around the £15k mark for expenses, I recently had a rare ectopic which ruptured and almost killed me and because if this my husband will not try again with our froze a meaning surrogacy is my only option if having children now, hoping u ladies know a bit more than me! 

Thanks all

J xxx


----------



## EJJB

Beachy said:


> Can I ask after the initial cost if joining SUK, how much does it cost to attend all the socials etc? And where do they tend to be? just trying to take a healthy look at finances and see how much everything might cost


Hi Beachy, The current cost for IP's to join SUK is £800 with a £50 renewal fee for subsequent years. The socials are free to attend, although you will need to pay for your food and drink and any entrance fees, sometimes socials are at zoos, museums or other attractions. Socials are held all over the country, Derbyshire and Milton Keynes are two coming up soon. There are also twice yearly conferences which are held in a hotel so obviously there is a cost implication there.
Hope this helps.
Our six year old daughter was born through surrogacy with SUK and the membership fee hasn't gone up much since we joined. I am still involved in running the organisation.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Beachy

Thanks very much for that EJJB, have heard that cots has closed their waiting list to IP so that might have made the decision easier! Do they all tend to be central england way, or any west way? And how often are they?


----------



## EJJB

Hi Beachy,
Socials are held all over the country, usually 2-3 a month.
If you go to the SUK website you will find a list of planned future ones.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## bethbethany123

Just wondering if anyone can suggest anything.

We're from Northern Ireland and my little daughter is almost two. I'm disabled and cannot bear any more children or go through egg retrieval. Our only option is surrogacy using a donor egg. 

We have no problem travelling to and from a surrogate for the purposes of developing a friendship. But travelling from Northern Ireland to England to attend Surrogacy UK meet-ups doesn't seem realistic for us. For a start, it would use up the money we have set aside for compensation to a surrogate. We're aware that some couples have to attend meet-ups and wait for years to find a match - we could not do that from here on a long-term basis.

COTS might have been right for us, but they've closed their doors. We're not sure where to turn.

Could anyone suggest anything that we haven't thought of?

Thank you


----------



## EJJB

Hello,
you don't have to attend SUK socials to meet a surrogate. You can get active on the message boards, which are very busy and chatty and also keep your own diary which potential surrogates can read to learn more about you.
At the moment we have several couples who are living abroad and we recently had an IP couple from Northern Ireland whose surrogate gave birth to their daughter last month.
It probably would be good to attend one of the conferences held in April and October as you would also meet a lot of people there.
We had our daughter through SUK 6 years ago and I am still involved in the organisation.
Good Luck.
EJJB
x


----------



## bethbethany123

Thanks EJJB, I really appreciate the information. That's great to know


----------



## Kyra3108

Hi Ladies,

We would be starting surrogacy treatment soon in UK. One of my close friends is willing to be our surrogate. Does anyone have any idea on the medical/life insurance for the surrogate?

Thanks


----------

